# Shifter Problems



## agipd435 (Jan 8, 2006)

Let me first say hello to everyone, as I have been lurking a few days just soaking up knowledge.

I am a prospective buyer of a '04 m6 (9,2XX miles), and took it for a test drive today. It had been my intention to test drive it tonight, then go back with my wife tomorrow and sign the papers. Well, when I test drove it the shifter was very rough. It was difficult to get into gear, and in neutral when i would swing it side to side, it felt like it was hitting every gear detent. The 2005 I had test drove on Monday did not have this problem. It had just as smooth a shift as any other manual I have driven.

I asked the salesman about it (actually the sales manager) and he said he noticed the same thing, and thought it may have been a tranny change between the years. I knew it was a shifter problem, and asked them to have the service people check it out. 

I got a call a while later from the sales manager and he said it had an aftermarket shifter in it (this doesn't really suprise me, it also has an aftermarket hood on it). He is going to call me tomorrow with the brand (Thanks to you guys, I know to hope for a GMM). 

My question is, isn't an after market shifter supposed to make shifting easier and smoother? This is doing the opposite, even at speed. Is there anything I can have them adjust on it to make it more smooth? 

Any other thoughts on this problem would be appreciated, I would really like to drive this car to work on Friday.

It is also the only 2004 on the lot, and no I cannot afford to get the 2005.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

My stock 04 has a very notchy shift, worse when its cold. Sorry, can't speak to the aftermarket shifter part of your question. I replaced the ATF in the manual with Amsoil ATF and its better, but I think its the way the manual works. If its much worse than the 05, maybe you should worry about abuse. Make sure you get a good price. Personally I'd be a bit nervous about something that has been changed from stock, but I've had really bad luck with buying used cars.


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

The stock shifter has a lever system which gives a "fulcrum, or mechanical advantage". As a result, the shift throw is very long- but very easy to move. The aftermarket shifter eliminates that lever to greatly shorten the shift throw. And because of the direct route to the Tremec, it takes a bit more push/pull effort by the driver. I have a B&M Shifter and heard both good and bad things about it, but I used a plethera of Loctite and had zero problems with it. But anyhow, what I'm trying to say is you sacrifice ease of movement for a shorter throw with aftermarket shifters.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

have them bleed the clutch a couple times. Cold or near cold, I always pump the clutch pedal a few times. I'm running a Spec II clutch and had to bleed it several times to get it perfect. Their install flyer mentioned that.

If you get GMM, great, if not, I'd hold out for the Hurst coming out within a month or two.

Also, Lou's Short Stick is supposed to be available in a week or so. Those are nice. Had one on my 02 SS Camaro. Will get one until Hursts are out


----------



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

I had a problem with my 04 shifting. Took it to the dealer and they had to replace the shifter twice. Before I went to pick it up after they fixed it the first time it started having the same problem. Service dept. called GM and told them that there was a second design but there was not a tech. bulletin on it. It shifts fine now. When you have it fixed check the mileage before you leave it. I did and they put 48 miles on it saying that they had to drive it that much to make sure that it shifted ok. Now I am trying to make GM give me an extended warranty on the drive train because I do not know if they abused it. I will not be taking it to that dealer again.


----------

